# Doe foaming at mouth



## Dogwoodcreek-Alpines (May 14, 2014)

I have a 3 year old Alpine doe that I can't figure out. She has been foaming at the mouth for a week or two now, no bloat, eats and drinks well, high milk production, about 7 weeks postpartum. Some days she has no foam, frequently just a touch about the lips, today it was dripping while she chewed her cud. No other does, just her. I have given baking soda, probiotics, wormed her with safeguard and ivermec and today cydectin. She has a large gash I have been treating for a week or so on her udder and she got a round of antibiotics for that, the wound seems to be improving. She has had a cdt vaccine. She also concerns me because she has been standing off to herself with back hunched and acts like movement is painful. Ideas?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Poisonous plant? Do you have activated charcoal?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Have you check her for food blockage in her check or throat? If it was from poisonous plant ect, she would be very bad off by now or gone, after all that time.


----------



## Dogwoodcreek-Alpines (May 14, 2014)

I don't have activated charcoal. I wouldn't think she is blocked... eating, drinking, and pooping normally. A vet on another group told me its a sign of a very healthy buffered rumen or clover.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I would agree, probably not poisonous plants 
It could be that she eats to fast and starts choking. Scary, but they end up okay.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have clover in your fields or hay?


----------



## Dogwoodcreek-Alpines (May 14, 2014)

In both, most likely. I know there is quite a bit in their pasture.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That will do it. Doesn't harm them. Just doesn't look nice.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

OK so I wasn't way off base by suggesting the issue was causd by a plant.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I wouldn't call clover "poisonous", but it does seem to be hard on their digestive system...


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I guess my idea of poisonous isn't the same as most? But if my goat ate a plant that caused that kind of rumen upset complete with foaming out of the mouth I would call that poisoning.

Its called Prussic Acid Poisoning here is a link about it and the plants that cause it, and white clover is on the list.
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/haygraintoxicity.html


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Hmm, that's interesting. I guess my definition of poisonous is when the goat is seizuring on the ground or dies lol. Probably not the smartest way to think, but oh well


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Im sure that is how a lot of producers do think of poisoning. But thanks to the OP we all got an education on what happens bto a goat when to much clover is consumed.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Clover does that to my horses.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Dogwoodcreek-Alpines (May 14, 2014)

If drooling is the only evidence of "poisoning" I will take it as it is. Lol. I would have to spray a large portion of their pasture to eradicate the clover, and I don't want to do that around my milk goats. I will watch her closely. Her mincing walk made me think her feet hurt, so I trimmed them but they don't seem bad.... one did seem to have the blood very close to the surface... stone bruise perhaps?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Drooling does not always indicate poisoning.

True Poisoning, is when a goat drools badly and gets very ill in a short amount of time. If not treated ASAP the goat will die.

Clover is not the best thing for goats, especially if they are subjected to a lot of it, small amounts is OK. 
Clover can cause frothy bloat, in which you may be seeing now. 

Some blockages are not full blockages yet, if it isn't removed when it is small, it can continue to accumulate cutting off air ect.
When just beginning, it can mess with the salivary system and cause drooling, cud may be stuck and compacting from the check starting down to the throat or hay may be in their teeth, can disrupt normal re-regurgitation and saliva.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I have white clover in all my areas, what level of concern should I have?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

As long as a goat doesn't eat too much of it, they should be OK, keep an eye out for drooling or illness.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Chadwick, I would mow the pasture low and sow a pasture mix.


----------



## Dogwoodcreek-Alpines (May 14, 2014)

She seems the same, foam some days, no foam on others. Still eating well, normal poo, chews cud, and great milk production. Still has a mincing walk, though she is usually in the feed area, which is muddy, when I see this. She walks normally when being led in the yard. She tested negative for CAE twice this year, once AGID, once ELISA, so she should be good there.Udder wound is healing well, maybe one more week. My friend just graduated vet school and she is going to come out and look everyone over for me Tuesday. I'm going to make her study up, we have no good goat vets around here.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Will do, I have alfalfa seed here in town, should I do that and another hay grass?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Kentucky bluegrass (the pasture kind), orchard grass and Bermuda grass are good. I just buy a horse pasture mix from TSC now.

Dogwood - you could consider giving her GI Soother from Fir Meadow.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a Kentucky blue and ryegrass mix, any problems with that and so e alfalfa thrown in?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Be careful of the type of ryegrass that it is. I can't remember which type of rye grass but a certain type can give animals rye grass staggers. They recover from it but they walk around like drunks for a while.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok that's worth buying new. I already have bluegrass, I think I will add some good alfalfa and hay grasses


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Sounds good.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

She maybe making a frothy bubble in her stomach and bringing it up in her cud.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Dogwoodcreek-Alpines said:


> She seems the same, foam some days, no foam on others. Still eating well, normal poo, chews cud, and great milk production. Still has a mincing walk, though she is usually in the feed area, which is muddy, when I see this. She walks normally when being led in the yard. She tested negative for CAE twice this year, once AGID, once ELISA, so she should be good there.Udder wound is healing well, maybe one more week. My friend just graduated vet school and she is going to come out and look everyone over for me Tuesday. I'm going to make her study up, we have no good goat vets around here.


Let us know what your friend has to say. Hope she makes a full recovery!


----------



## Dogwoodcreek-Alpines (May 14, 2014)

After some internet surfing and a closer look at her feet, I think she has hoof rot, which would cause the mincing walk and shifting her weight back and forth on her back feet. There is no white pasty stuff, which is why I didn't think to consider it, but the outter hard layer is pulled away from the soft inner part. I trimmed what I could, but couldn't quite get it with the shears.... may get out the dremel. I will get some bleach on them too. We have had so much rain the entire pasture and all the bars are saturated, so I really can't keep her feet dry...  It's supposed to not rain this week, so hopefully that will help.


----------

